
“Everyone Made Themselves the Hero.” Remembering Aaron Swartz - denzil_correa
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/everyone-made-themselves-hero-remembering-aaron-swartz
======
portlander12345
I met him a few times at conferences and we exchanged a few emails. Such an
amazing mind. I really thought that Aaron was going to grow up to be one of
the heroes of our generation as we got older and took on the reins more.
Wonder what he’d have thought of the last few years. I feel like he embodied
an energetic, optimistic, pragmatic grappling with the powers and
principalities of our time, which has gone out from the world now.

------
Arbalest
A bit disappointing that this article has seen limited activity. As a
community, we should remember those in other communities who have brought
people together in an effective manner. In some sense, so that we can
encourage the leadership of the future, especially in fields related to rights
and access such as Aaron. Failing to recognise such contributions discourages
people from doing so in the future.

